# Touren rund um Pegnitz



## Reitermaniac (22. Oktober 2006)

Gibts im raum Pegnitz biker die auch gern mal touren fahren?
würde gerne mit fahren, weil ich ungern allein rum kurve.


----------



## puma347 (22. Oktober 2006)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Gibts im raum Pegnitz biker die auch gern mal touren fahren?
> würde gerne mit fahren, weil ich ungern allein rum kurve.


frag doch mal die jungz ausm fichtelgebierge  das is ja gleich ums eck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Oktober 2006)

eigentlich schon nur das problem ist ich bin erst 15 und meine ältern lassen mich ungern wo fahren o ich mich nich auskenne und so.


----------



## puma347 (22. Oktober 2006)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> eigentlich schon nur das problem ist ich bin erst 15 und meine ältern lassen mich ungern wo fahren o ich mich nich auskenne und so.



axo ok,dann ist es schonmal nicht verkehrt dei alter angegbn zu habn 
da viele ja nie so recht wissen ,wer wie wo was usw.
aber wenn ich mal mein bruder in peg besuch,würd ich schon ne tour mitfahren wolln,kenn mich da allerdings nicht aus,aber die begabung,immer wieder heim zu finden


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Oktober 2006)

die beganbung find ich cool  jo das wäre eine idee


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

is Pegnitz echt so abgelegen und abge****t das niemand hier biken geht?


----------



## addy1 (19. November 2006)

servos
ich find in und um pegnitz läßt es sich gut fahren.ist doch nee schöne gegend.
bin gestern erst wieder gefahren war schön.war aber keiner weiter unterwegs.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

ich fahr dort jeden tag meisten so ind ie richtung pottenstein....


----------



## addy1 (19. November 2006)

ich war gestern in richtung bayreuth unterwegs aber nur asphaltwetter war ja auch gut.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

hmm ich bin mehr so auf lange schnelle abfahren wo man so wenig wie möglich berg auf muss aber den kleinen kulm der ja vor der haustür steht pack ich grad noch


----------



## addy1 (19. November 2006)

du bist ja kleiner wilder auf dem bike wie ich überall les, bist ja in vielen foren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

naja ich versuch auch nur irgendwas zu können nach dem das mit dem fußball nich so richtig geklappt hat  
ochsenkopf würde ich sehr gerne aber immer für alels zu jung


----------



## addy1 (19. November 2006)

ist doch net so  schlimm,wer jung anfängt wird später ein grosser.
ich bin halt beruflich viel und lange abends unterwegs und deshalb bleibt mir net viel zeit fürs biken.wie lang sind deine touren den so?


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

naja bei schlechtem wetter und ich net wirklich motiviert bin vllt 10km 
imm sommer war ich des öffteren so von 2 bis 7 uhr unterwegs und bin bis betzenstein gekommen und weiter ganz unterschiedlich 
naja meisten komm ich vond er schule und dann erst lernen und und und dann is 4 und es wird dunkel


----------



## addy1 (19. November 2006)

ja so gehts mir auch,früh im dunkeln raus und abends im dunkeln heim,das ist so im winter.
ich fahr so 30-40 km abends im sommer wenn ich zeit hab.
und mit dem rennrad so 40-60 km.
und samstag oder sontag im veltensteiner forst.
da ist es schön.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

was hats du dnan für nen job?


----------



## addy1 (19. November 2006)

ich saniere wasser und brandschäden,und gibt es viel zu tun von passau bis coburg und von hof bis schwäbich hall.also viele km auf der autobahn.und viele stunden unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

find cih aber großartig das sich dann noch leute durchringen und biken gehen


----------



## Reitermaniac (18. März 2007)

niemand lust bissl in pegnitz zu biken?


----------



## Fonz! (18. März 2007)

Guten ...

war am letzten Freitag mit meinen besten Kumpel am Pegnitztal mit meinen neuen Fully biken ... nach der knappen 25 km Tour krachen mir noch immer 
die Beine


----------



## Reitermaniac (18. März 2007)

sehe du fährst nen ghost amx  ich nen ghost ERT


----------



## Schoschi (19. März 2007)

@ Reitermaniac

Servus, ich glaub wir sind uns mal beim Biken begegnet, ist aber bestimmt schon ein halbes Jahr her. Das war oberhalb vom Gasthaus Schatz im Wald. Wir waren so ein Dünner und so ein Dicker mit nen Nicolai und nen Canyon. Wir hatten uns so über Bikeparks und die Ochsenkopfstrecke und sowas unterhalten. Du meintest daß du mit nem Kumpel ne kleine Freeridestrecke in Wald bauen willst! Hat sich da was getan? 
Wir sind demnächst bestimmt wieder öfter in Pegnitz. Starten immer in Pottenstein, vielleicht geht ja was zamm, du kennst dich bestimmt da oben besser aus wie wir.......

Grüße


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. März 2007)

ja da hast recht mit der fr strecke sin ma noch nichw eit aber bin immer dabei beim biken


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. März 2007)

das wetter lässt zum wünschen übrig aber hoff das wird wieder  letzte woche war ichs ehr offt unterwegs war ja auch super wetter


----------



## Fonz! (19. März 2007)

@Reitermaniac

jop fahre ein Ghost hab es aber erst seit letztem Freitag daher noch nicht so oft damit gefahren ...

Werd es in den nächsten 2 Wochen noch an meine Gegebenheiten anpassen 
Neuer Sattel, Griffe, usw. und ne KeFü dann geht richtig los


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. März 2007)

ne kefü an nen asx?


----------



## Fonz! (19. März 2007)

jop ...

von Heim 3Guide bei Downhill schlägt die Kette gut umsich und hab keine Lust
auf dolle Kette vom Ritzel springen.

Genau geplant war eigentlich neue Griffe Lizardskin Northshore mit 3/4 Flange da die Orginale echter Müll sind ... Dann neue Pedale eben die KeFü und Sattelklemme und dazu noch nen Sattel S-Qlab 613 da mir bei dem jetztigen der Hintern schon nach 15 mins. weh tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (19. März 2007)

dann hast dir aber das falsche bike gekauft das is ein cc bike kein halbes fr bike....


----------



## Fonz! (19. März 2007)

Ist nen Allmounten Fully und denke für meinen Einsatzbereich passend ...
Und was spricht Deiner Meinung gegen eine KeFü nur weil es Deiner 
Meinung nach ein CC Bike ist ?!

Bessere Kettenführung ist nie verkehrt und auch wenn ich mich auch keine
100 m Berge runterstürtze mit dem Bike ist es für mich eine sinnvolle 
Anschaffung und das hab ich schon nach der ersten Tour gemerkt.


----------



## Mupuckl (19. März 2007)

gibt es nun Routenbeschreibungen (evtl. auch GPS)?
Hätte schon mal Lust auf ne Erkundungsrunde.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. März 2007)

wir haben paar tolle wanderwege müssten auf jeder normalen karte eingezeichnet sein also auch für gps dann möglich 

edit: falls du dass meinst das man sich die karte aufs gps gerät laden kann


----------



## Fettbuckel (1. April 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Gibts im raum Pegnitz biker die auch gern mal touren fahren?
> würde gerne mit fahren, weil ich ungern allein rum kurve.



Hallo Reitermaniac,

in Pegnitz gibts ne ADFC-Gruppe und dort einen Peter Wittmann, der macht geile Touren.

Guckstu auf www.adfc-pegnitz.de (dort steht aber das Programm noch nicht, aber bei den Bayreuthern sind auch die Pegnitztouren mit drauf, guckstu auf www.adfc-bayreuth.de/touren/tourplan.htm

Viele Grüße

Fettbuckel


----------



## Reitermaniac (2. April 2007)

hallo Fettbuckel 

so wie ich das gelesen habe fährt in pegnitz am gasthaus fränkischer hof immer eine tour los meine frage ist nun wie "schwer" diese MTB-tour ist sprich ob mehr straße oder mehr wald befahren wird.

Gruß 

Reitermaniac


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. April 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> hallo Fettbuckel
> 
> ...meine frage ist nun wie "schwer" diese MTB-tour ist sprich ob mehr straße oder mehr wald befahren wird.
> 
> ...


Hallo Reitermaniac,

spät erst hab ich Deine Frage entdeckt, sorry. 

Die MTB-Touren an Werktagen in Pegnitz sind 14-tägig im Wechsel mit normalen Radtouren.
Die MTB-Touren sind größtenteils abseits von geteerten Straßen, mehr Wald, aber nicht technisch extrem schwer, keine verblocken Downhills oder sowas. Fahr doch einfach mal mit - umkehren kannst doch immer noch, wird aber kaum nötig sein.


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. April 2007)

ok


----------



## nosaint77 (26. April 2007)

Bitte mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=209513&highlight=pegnitz gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

